# Paulding GA - 5 m F Sable



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13389872

Sheba is a five month old female German Shepherd puppy. $100 adoption fee. Available now. For information on adoption please call Paulding County Animal Shelter at 770-445-1511. All adopted pets will receive a Distemper shot and microchip. New owners are required to have their new pet spayed or neutered at the appropriate age, and a rabies shot.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why do they have to take pic's thru a fence? She has a sweet look!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you! 

The other two shepherds here have terrible pics to. They got a decent one of the dobie though. Maybe DAN can help her.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh..... she is just a doll!!! Look at that happy little face.







Beautiful coloring too!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh baby girl. I would scoop her up in a heart beat!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Heading should be Dallas, GA as that is where the shelter is. It is the Paulding Humane Society.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Bumping for the sweet-faced doggie!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Is there someone local that can go and meet her?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just spoke to the shelter and she is being adopted!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did they say anything about the other two GSD's there?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

She has been posted to Atlanta Craigslist. I know someone was interested in her, but they lived on the other side of Atl. and needed a fence check. No idea if they were a good family for adoption. 

I really hope CL people don't get her. There are fates worse than death. I really wish she could go to a rescue. This is so upsetting.

There is a huge kill day coming on Wed. because everyone dumped their dogs before they went on Spring Break. I believe the others are on the list. The shelter sent out a plea for help this morning.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't find the listing on CL?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

They told me she is still at the shelter because she has to be spayed. As soon as that is done she will be adopted.

The shelter posted her on Craigslist?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

GSD pup is listed under Paulding post on CL today. 

This is also the crosspost I received today @ 12:23----

_PAULDING NEEDS ADOPTIONS ASAP

Hi: Can you please pass this plea around to your fellow animal lovers, etc?

The shelter is packed with some great dogs and Wednesday is Euthanasia day! We got hit badly this week.

Lots of purebreds are there besides some gorgeous mixes. 

Here' s the website: http://pauldinghumane.org/adoptable_pets.html

open today, Monday and Tuesday 12:00 to 5:00, located @ 779 Industrial Blvd, Dallas, 30132

Thank you! _


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

She is still listed on Petfinder as well. 

She is still at the shelter because she has to be spayed. As soon as that is done she will be adopted.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Wednesday is Euthanasia day


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

When I talked to the shelter yesterday they told me she is being adopted. She just needed to be spayed.

These shelters are under staffed and Petfinder doesn't get updated every day.


----------

